# Esquema de radio transistorizada antigua Sanz Mod. Jupiter T 614



## navis (Abr 2, 2006)

Mi primera incursion en el mundo de los foros.
Me llamo  PACO soy tecnico en electronica, al menos eso me creo,  estoy buscando el esquema de una radio a la que quiero resucitar, esta muerta, es un receptor de radio  MARCA  SANZ  Mdlo. JUPITER  T 614. su fecha de fabricacion estara por el año 1960,  es de las primeras fabricadas con transistores.

  Alguien me puede aportar un poco de luz.    gracias de antemano


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 3, 2006)

Hola Navis, si indicas que transistores tiene sobre todo los de salida, intentare mandarte un esquema,por esa marca de momento no he encontrado ,suerte un saludo


----------



## navis (Abr 8, 2006)

Un  saludo  Pepepuerto,  el trabajo me deja poco tiempo para mi aficion.
los transistores que incorpora la radio son: en FI y Osciladora  OC 170,  OC 45 y OC 169.  Como previo audio 2   OC 71 y como amplificador 2  OC 72.
   He cambiado los condensadores electroliticos de la etapa de audio y tengo amplificación de BF correcta.  La averia tengo que localizarla en el modulo de recepcion,


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 10, 2006)

Hola Navis , te mando un esquema con los transistores , casi todos los circuitos son similares ,
suerte otro saludo
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/grancanarioes/esquema.jpg


----------



## navis (Abr 17, 2006)

Don  pepepuerto.  tu esquema me ha aportado luz,   los transistores empleados en las etapas de fi y osciladora no son los mismos pero vi ,en tu esquema , el diodo OA 90  diodo que pase por alto,  una vez que me lo recordaste contu esquema lo localice y tenia unas fugas tremendas.  Lo reemplace, y en este momento estoy escuchando la radio.
Muchas  Gracias.


----------

